# Hiatos, a composition based on Free Improvisation



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi! This is the first time I post a composition of mine on TC. I want to share a piece which is called Hiatos (it means Hiatus in Portuguese), written for piano and concert flute. In this recording, it's me on the piano, and also there's a friend of mine on the concert flute.

Hiatos is a piece developed as part of a masters research in Music. It is based on free improvisation along with contemporary music composition, where I used both traditional and contemporary notational symbols, specially concerning extended techniques. If you want to look at the score, send me your e-mail via PM and I'll send it to you.

The first movement (00:00 - 14:59) contains seven written fragments alternated with improvisations. The second movement (which starts at 15:00) is a free improvisation based on a jisei buddhist poem written by japanese monk Daido Ichi'i (13th century). And also, both on the written as in the improvised moments, there's the predominance of an intentionally pan-stylistic approach, that is, the usage of many idioms and harmonic languages.

Here's the link for the recording:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rafael-bacellar-951399058%2Fhiatos

Any thoughts? Opinions? C&C are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very sparse, but well executed. I think it could be filled in more! (I didn't listen to the whole thing)


----------

